# Lifetime Premier, Upgraded w/ new 2TB EURS drive Starting $399, BIN $550



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

Just put up one of two Lifetimed 2-tuner Premieres in pristine shape. Each has a brand new 2TB WD EURS drive (april 2013 mfg). Starting bid is $399, or Buy in Now for $550.

Second one will go up over the weekend.

I also have a non-lifetimed S2 (early model), and a non-lifetimed S2DT (which I will be upgrading to 200 GB), and 2 Sony SAT-T60s (upgraded) that I am getting rid of. PM me if you are interested in any of these.

Links:

Lifetimed Premiere 2TB 2 Tuner

No Service S2 - 200 GB


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Not sure you'll get any takers on the S2. I have 4 of them sitting in my closet, one is even a DT. Without lifetime they're pretty much worthless, and even with lifetime you'd be lucky to get $50.


----------

